# Treating Dropsy in Danio?



## groverjr (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My fiance's danio has dropsy we think (thought maybe it was gravid). From online I found we should isolate the fish and change the water daily to keep it as clean as possible. She also has a broad-spectrum antibiotic (Mardel) which we thought about giving the fish.

Does all this sound good? Are we missing anything important or doing something wrong?

Help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dropsy if very difficult to cure, and usually ends up being fatal, unfortunately.
Try giving her cooked shelled peas... there isn't really a known cure for it yet, but you can try the peas.

Hope she will get better.


----------

